# anybody know about electric bills and who i am gonna murder?



## sudsy9977 (Nov 16, 2013)

ok so does anybody know anything bout electric meters and the like....i just got my bill from jcpl and it was 920 dollars...im gonna f'in kill someone.....it said i used 7,085 kWh....the only other bill i can find right now is spetembers which i used 1847.....which still seems high....i live in a very small house...i have central air...a pool....i dont leave all my lights and tvs on all day...i feel like i barely use any electricity....can my meter be busted....is someone breaking into my backyard and spinning my meter by hand!!!!!!/????????.......*** is going on.....i am gona kil someone.....ryan


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 16, 2013)

ouch!!

nothing changed? take a photo of the meter quick..and email somebody. i bet someone misread the meter...call them, they get curious when things take a huge jump like that as well.

you recently get a "smart meter"?


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 17, 2013)

Do you have a heat pump? If so and it's using the auxilliary resistance strip heaters, that can run your bill sky high in a hurry. Check your thermostat and make sure it's not set to "emergency heat."


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 17, 2013)

You can also take a look at your meter and see if the reading on the bill agrees with the meter.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 17, 2013)

Ryan, JCP&L are notorious for estimating bills. Does it say estimated or actual on your statement? Believe me, you ain't the only one who wants to kill them. I've considered it many times.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 17, 2013)

New grow lights?


----------



## ecchef (Nov 17, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> New grow lights?



:rofl2:


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 17, 2013)

ecchef said:


> :rofl2:



haha you would have to be running a big operation for that 

not like i have done it or anything LOL


----------



## RRLOVER (Nov 17, 2013)

The meter is easy to read....just get the "actual" read off it.....human error is common on a read.....


----------



## sudsy9977 (Nov 18, 2013)

I called and my actual meter read was still high. Really high. They're going to investigate it. Yeah right. They'll probably say I owe more. What I don't get is a turn off all my lights never leave any of them on. My heat is barely on. I'm not running my pool anymore. I don't have anything else on than normal everyday usage. How could it more than triple.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 18, 2013)

Sometimes they 'estimate' for a couple months in a row, and then finally come by to visually read every 3-4 months. So you can wind up getting a bill that is really high or low after the actual visual. They have been switching to digital meters around here, so they will no longer need to come look, and hopefully the out-of-line bills will go away.


----------

